# Cape Escape - 20% sales commission+tax!



## CatTen (Apr 19, 2006)

In trying to figure out what broker we should use to sell our SA week, I've learned that Cape Escape is now charging a 20% sales commission plus a listing fee of a little over $50 US plus a 14% "value added tax" on the commission that they must collect and turn over to the government.  This is getting into the "yikes" category!  Anyone have a suggestion for reputable SA brokers who charge a little less?


----------



## janej (Apr 19, 2006)

Why not sell it yourself?  I paid Cape Escape to list and did not get any lead from them until months after I sold mine on bidshares.com.  You do not have to pay until you have a buyer.

You can usually have the resort handle the transfer for a very reasonable cost.


----------



## KHolleger (Apr 20, 2006)

Definitely sell it yourself.  I've done it many times.  List it on TUG at a reasonable price and also on Red Week.  Good luck.


----------



## grest (Apr 20, 2006)

KHolleger said:
			
		

> Definitely sell it yourself.  I've done it many times.  List it on TUG at a reasonable price and also on Red Week.  Good luck.


Can you be more specific about how to do it...listing is easy enough, but what do you do after that?  E.g. transfer of deed, all the legalities...I feel lost in that regard.  Thanks so much.
Connie


----------



## king1 (Apr 20, 2006)

I've bought and sold at least 10 SA weeks, and all the resorts involved just handled the necessary paperwork for a small fee(< $100).  With a sale, the resort usually faxes the required forms, I fill them in, fax them to the buyer, and, after signing, they fax them back to the resort with the fee.  Of course, I'm a bottom feeder, and none of my purchases or sales involved more than $300/week.  Can't afford to spend much on legal work for that kind of transaction!


----------



## grest (Apr 21, 2006)

king1 said:
			
		

> I've bought and sold at least 10 SA weeks, and all the resorts involved just handled the necessary paperwork for a small fee(< $100).  With a sale, the resort usually faxes the required forms, I fill them in, fax them to the buyer, and, after signing, they fax them back to the resort with the fee.  Of course, I'm a bottom feeder, and none of my purchases or sales involved more than $300/week.  Can't afford to spend much on legal work for that kind of transaction!


Do you pay the fee to the resort or does the buyer?  Thanks for your help.
Connie


----------



## king1 (Apr 21, 2006)

The buyer has paid for the transfer in all of my deals.


----------



## janej (Apr 21, 2006)

king1 said:
			
		

> The buyer has paid for the transfer in all of my deals.


Same here.  I would first find out from the resort who is in charge of the transfer and what the fee is.  I put the fee information on the listing.


----------



## LisaH (Apr 21, 2006)

I have sold two DIK weeks and one Durban Dands week all by myself. The DIK transfer is easy and painless. Durban Sands tansfer is a little more involved but can still be handled by buyer and seller. In all my cases, the buyers paid the transfer fee.


----------



## SteveH (May 10, 2006)

I had the same experience with Cape - not a single offer and I kept lowering the price.  Finally sold it on TUG within a week.
Steve


----------

